
Show HN: K8Guard – An Auditing System for Kuberentes - medyadaily
http://target.github.io/infrastructure/k8guard-the-guardian-angel-for-kuberentes
======
ossmaster
looks like a good place to start playing around right here.
[https://github.com/k8guard/k8guard-start-from-
here](https://github.com/k8guard/k8guard-start-from-here)

Thanks for open sourcing this. Was honestly thinking about something like this
today. Looks very interesting.

